# Looking to buy a started Lab



## wickedmfer (Nov 23, 2007)

My buddy is looking for a started lab. Any referals?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

wickedmfer said:


> My buddy is looking for a started lab. Any referals?


I have a friend here in Mt Home, Idaho that has a 11 month old male for sale. Tom is a great trainer with exceptional dogs. I know he's willing to sell at a great price too because his kennel is full. I believe he is FF, CC and has solid training under.

Here's the pup:

http://www.triplethreatretrievers.com/rebi.htm

Here's his contact info: 208-587-9214 or cell 208-590-9017

Email: [email protected]

Mike Taddy


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Also check out www.retrievertraining.net there are a lot of professional trainers that visit that site to sell of started dogs.


----------

